# Game Ready coding



## awarlick (Mar 26, 2010)

I have just started coding for Physical Therapy and the therapist are using Game Ready (ice compression) during the PT session.  Does anybody know if there is a procedure code for this?  I found a HCPCS code, but that reads like it is for the rental of the DME.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mmpratt (Mar 27, 2010)

*Game Ready*

Our practice used to handle Game Ready devices, but it was on a by-day rental basis.  We used the modifier RR for the rental and NU for the appropriate body area sleeve (which was a purchased item).  Don't know how you could bill for an hourly application.  HCPCS E06xx


----------

